# weaning off the dummy - those who went cold turkey



## shopgirl771

hi. this post is for anyone who went cold turkey with regards to weaning lo off there dummy.

so todays the day and weve just encountered first nap time :cry:

how long did it take ur lo to learn to settle themselves for sleep times and manage without a dummy?

this feels like CC all over again:cry: im really adamant well do it this time as im so peeved i gave in last time having gone 72hrs. we meant to do this about 3 weeks ago but of course the big day came and lo decided that was when he was going to get a cold, start teething his molars and have a growth/developmental spurt all at the same time.


----------



## shopgirl771

ooooh hes asleep:happydance:! that only took an hour from start to finish:wacko:. hes only been crying for about 20 mins tho:cry:.


----------



## JuneBabyBump

Hi! We went cold turkey because he hurt his lip and I thought it would be better for the healing not to have the dummy. I wanted to get rid of it anyway... The first day was really difficult but already on the second day it became easier and I found him falling asleep quicker in the evening but it took a bit longer with his nap times. I often scheduled my car trips with his nap time. I think though that him falling asleep for his naps is difficult also due to him being so active now.
Good luck and hang on. It will get better quickly! Don't give up!


----------



## RachA

We went cold turkey with DS and didn't encounter any problems at all. However we didn't do it until nearly 2 1/2 so he understood what was going on.

Hope it all goes well. I'm assuming its going to be the same as CC and it should only take a few days.


----------



## Harveysmum369

We went cold turkey with Harvey...although we had taken his dummy away just before Xmas but then he was in hospital and they said to give it back to him,if it comforted him.


When we took it away again,it took about 4 days I think.xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Im thinking of taken Olivers away full time, he doesnt have it in the day, but he has it for naps, in the car and bed time.


----------



## xxEMZxx

We did at 15 months as he was constantly waking in the night for his dummy and it was a nightmare esp when he couldn't find it! First night it took about 40 mins of crying before he settled (we went in every 10 mins to make sure he was okay) and after that he woke at around 10am and 5am but went straight back off within 10 mins so we didn't go into him! After that we've had no problems and he sleeps all the way through the night apart from naps were a nightmare at first for about a week. x


----------



## shopgirl771

thanks everyone and for the moral support too. i think naps will be worse than bedtime as hes so good at bedtime anyway but his naps have gotten all over the place recently and i stuggle to know for sure when hes really tired so putting a crying child to bed when hes not really even tired is gonna be tricky. im sure ill work it out.

im a bit worried what happens if he wakes in the night. usually he wakes a couple of times cos hes lost his dummy and as soon as i find it for him hes back off so now i hope hes ok when i dont go in to find a non existent dummy for him.

thanks ladies x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hia hun, i went cold turkey almost 3 weeks ago and it was the BEST thing i ever did :D

she had her dummy on the wednesday and then at night i decided she was going to bed without it, it took 25 mins to calm her down and get her to go to sleep. that night she woke twice and i went in and patted her bum and she went straight back off :D the second night took 10 mins to settle her and the 3rd night only took 5. 
for naptimes i let her fall asleep on me the first day and then moved her to cot. the next few days she napped in her cot great and had longer naps than before.

i had to hide the dummys from my OH because i knew there would be time he would want to give her one but we stuck to it and have never looked back :D i always said i wanted her dummy gone before she reached the age of 1 and i did it.

honestly hun, stick at it you'll be so proud of yourself and LO when its done :D... oh and if you need any moral support feel free to pm me xxx


----------



## shopgirl771

thanks carlyp. last night went well and im still feeling good n strong so roll on today:thumbup:


----------



## sleeping bubs

We really need to do this with Mckenzie he has his dummy (wa wa) for naps bed time and the car his dummy stays in his bed all day (its not allowed out of his bedroom) but often find him laying in his bed through out the day with a dummy in his mouth!!


----------



## Baby France

We did cold turkey with DS at 15 months and he was brilliant with it.

We'll probably try DD again soon, hope it goes well!


----------



## Carlyp1990

how have you got on today hun? xx


----------



## shopgirl771

thats a good idea sleepingbubs to keep it in his room only.

yesterday went well thanks carlyp. he went down for his nap with no fuss and for bedtime again too. he did wake up at 2am and 2.30am, i think hed forgotten he doesnt have a dummy anymore but he wasnt crying. he settled himself in the end and other than that was a good night. he was a little stroppy yesterday but u know toddlers, that could be down to anything.
i dont want to jinx it but apart from that first nap time hes been doing really well. the dummies are going in the bin right now! lol.
thanks for all the support x


----------



## dizzyisacow

we went cold turkey but only because he was ready. i tried before but he wasnt ready so it didnt work out. then one day he threw his dummy one time too many and i told him thats it you threw it away and we dont have anymore and he just accepted it, it didnt take long for him to sleep without needing it, we stopped when he was about 2years 5 months.


----------



## sazstar70123

Im currently on the third day of going cold turkey with my little boy, and its going well, we decided to do it in stages so that it would be easier, what i mean is we stopped giving it him at nap times and he never had been given it at nursery so that was a bonus,

And now its a lot easier i think, he still asks for it but i just say he's a big boy now n give him his tedd and he eventually goes off,

The time this takes is getting lower each night, which is reassuring

So fingers crossed and good luck!


----------

